# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  سوال از مساحت

## allisool

سلام.
در یک ذوزنقه متساوی الساقین زاویه حاده مجاور به دو ساق 75 درجه و قطرها بر هم عمود است. نسبت مساحت کوچکترین مثلث ایجاد شده به بزرگترین مثلث ایجاد شده کدام است؟

پاسخ 1/3 هستش لطفاً راه حلتون رو توضیح بدین.

پیشاپیش ممنونم.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام.
> در یک ذوزنقه متساوی الساقین زاویه حاده مجاور به دو ساق 75 درجه و قطرها بر هم عمود است. نسبت مساحت کوچکترین مثلث ایجاد شده به بزرگترین مثلث ایجاد شده کدام است؟
> 
> پاسخ 1/3 هستش لطفاً راه حلتون رو توضیح بدین.
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنونم.


سلام اول شکل رو رسم کنین ..... قاعده بزرگ رو a بنامین ..... چون قطر ها بر هم عمودن زاویه حاده بین قطر و قاعده بزرگ میشه 45 درجه ... چرا ؟ .... چون مثلثی که در پایین درست میشه

متساوی الساقینه ..... حالا ضلع کوچکتر این مثلث میشه a تقسیم بر رادیکال 2 .... تا اینجا قبول ؟ ....... پس مساحت این مثلث میشه قاعده ضربدر ارتفاع تقسیم بر 2 که چون قاعده و ارتفاع 

با هم برابرن میشه ( a تقسیم بر رادیکال 2 ) کلش به توان 2 و بعد تقسیم بر 2 پس مساحتش میشه a به توان 2 تقسیم بر 4 ....... خب حالا یکی از مثلث های کناری را در نظر بگیرین 

وتر این مثلث قائم الزاویه همون a تقسیم بر رادیکال 2 هست ..... حالا قضیه سینوس ها رو بنویسین ..... که از اون به دست میاد که ضلع کوچک مثلث کناری میشه a تقسیم بر رادیکال 6

حالا ما باید مساحت مثلث بالایی رو به دست بیاریم چون از همه کوچکتره ..... قاعده و ارتفاعش که با هم برابرن و همون a تقسیم بر رادیکال 6 هستن .... پس مساحت این مثلث میشه

a به توان 2 تقسیم بر 12 که مشخصه که مساحتش یک سومه مثلث بزرگه

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام. بسیار ممنونم بابت پاسخگوییتون. 
> 
> اما به نظر شما با توجه به شکل زیر ، مثلث ADC مساحتش از ODC بیشتر نیست که به عنوان مثلث بزرگتر بگیریمش؟


ظاهرا با توجه به صورت سوال مقایسه مساحت در همین 4 مثلث به وجود آمده مد نظر طراح است

----------


## Phenotype_2

@S I N A
    @broslee

گیر نده ب شکل سینا. فاصله خط از مرکز دایره ب طول شعاع 5 رو داریم 3(من ک میدونم میخای بگی فاصله خط از مرکز دایره غلطه). مساحت قطاع چقدره؟

----------


## afshin_moghtada

> @S I N A
> @broslee
> 
> گیر نده ب شکل سینا. فاصله خط از مرکز دایره ب طول شعاع 5 رو داریم 3(من ک میدونم میخای بگی فاصله خط از مرکز دایره غلطه). مساحت قطاع چقدره؟

----------


## broslee

> @S I N A
>     @broslee
> 
> گیر نده ب شکل سینا. فاصله خط از مرکز دایره ب طول شعاع 5 رو داریم 3(من ک میدونم میخای بگی فاصله خط از مرکز دایره غلطه). مساحت قطاع چقدره؟


ای که آسونه عامو
برای محاسبه ی مساحت نیم دایره ،دو برابرش میکنیم تا به شکل دایره در بیاد.

اون قسمت رو اگر دو برابرش کنیم دایره نمیشه در واقع یه کم کشیده تره اسمش چی بود؟بیضی

خوب مساحت بیضی تو اینترنت سرچ کردم نوشته بود پی چهارم حاصلضرب قطر ها 

قطر ها 4 و 8 هستند.(با داشتن اعداد 5 و 3 اون 8 به دست میاد)

8p

----------


## S I N A

*SUBZERO@*
*
اونی ک مثل همیشه گیر میده تویی نه من!

جواب سوال ( فقط حس میکنم یک کوچولو عدد هام بدقواره ان  )

*


*broslee@*
*
قضیه بیضی رو توضیح بده بروس
دقیقن فهمیدم چی میگی ولی حس کردم داری به دنیای هندسه فحش میدی .





*

----------


## Phenotype_2

@S I N A

تو فک میکنی دو کمان از ی دایره ی بیضی میسازن. ولی اینجوری نیست بروس جان. @broslee

----------


## S I N A

*یک روش دیگه واس حل این سوال
کسی میتونه بگه اشکال حل به این روش چیه ؟! ( البته اگر اشکال داره  ) 
*



*SUBZERO@
*

----------


## Phenotype_2

مسله رو کمی تعمیم میدیم و مسله رو ب سمت مسایل بهینه سازی میکشونیم.

دایره C ب طول شعاع r در نظر بگیرید. فرض کنید L سکانتی از دایره باشه که کوردی به طول 2a ایجاد کرده. فرض کنید L بدون تغییر راستا با سرعت شعاعی v ب سمت مرکز حرکت کنه. سرعت افزایش مساحت سگمنت چقدره؟

----------


## S I N A

> مسله رو کمی تعمیم میدیم و مسله رو ب سمت مسایل بهینه سازی میکشونیم.
> 
> دایره C ب طول شعاع r در نظر بگیرید. فرض کنید L سکانتی از دایره باشه که کوردی به طول 2a ایجاد کرده. فرض کنید L بدون تغییر راستا با سرعت شعاعی v ب سمت مرکز حرکت کنه. سرعت افزایش مساحت سگمنت چقدره؟


*
یک ساده سازی و معادل سازی و اون چیزی که از حرفات گرفتم رو ارائه میدم هرجاش مغایر با منظورت بود رو بگو که حداقل اگر قرار نیست سوال رو حل کنم ، به یک درک مشترکی از صورت سوال برسیم !

قطاع L به طول 2a در دایره ای به شعاع r مفروض است . مساحت ناحیه کوچکتر محدود به دایره و قطاع رو Segment می نامیم . اگر قطاع L با سرعت شعاعی V به سمت مرکز حرکت کنه ، سرعت افزایش مساحت segment چقدره ؟!

درست بود برداشتم ؟!
و یک سوال دیگه اینکه سرعت شعاعی V یعنی چی ؟! توضیح بده

راستی راه حل دیگم واس سوال قبل رو هم یک نیگا بنداز . ممنون جیگر.
*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *یک روش دیگه واس حل این سوال
> کسی میتونه بگه اشکال حل به این روش چیه ؟! ( البته اگر اشکال داره  ) 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *SUBZERO@
> *


ن صحیح نیست.
وقتی طول کوردها متفاوته مساحت سگمنتهای نظیر هم متفاوته. کورد بزرگتر، مساحت سگمنتت بیشتری داره. پس تقسیم بر 4 کردن تفاضل مساحت اون مستطیل از مساحت دایره، مساحت هیچکدوم از سگمنتها رو بدست نمیده. دو برابر عددی ک گفتی میشه مجموع مساحت دو سگمنت مجاور.




> *
> یک ساده سازی و معادل سازی و اون چیزی که از حرفات گرفتم رو ارائه میدم هرجاش مغایر با منظورت بود رو بگو که حداقل اگر قرار نیست سوال رو حل کنم ، به یک درک مشترکی از صورت سوال برسیم !
> 
> قطاع L به طول 2a در دایره ای به شعاع r مفروض است . مساحت ناحیه کوچکتر محدود به دایره و قطاع رو Segment می نامیم . اگر قطاع L با سرعت شعاعی V به سمت مرکز حرکت کنه ، سرعت افزایش مساحت segment چقدره ؟!
> 
> درست بود برداشتم ؟!
> و یک سوال دیگه اینکه سرعت شعاعی V یعنی چی ؟! توضیح بده
> 
> راستی راه حل دیگم واس سوال قبل رو هم یک نیگا بنداز . ممنون جیگر.
> *


ن... ب هر دو قسمت میگیم سگمنت ن فقط ب قسمت کوچکتر. معمولا ابهامی ایجاد نمیشه. توی فارسی به ارک میگیم قوس یا کمان... ب سکتور میگیم قاچ... به کورد میگیم وتر... ب ریدیوس میگیم شعاع... به دایامتر میگیم قطر... ب سکانت مطمین نیستم ولی فکر میکنم میگیم قطاع... به تانزانت میگیم مماس... به سگمنت هم چی فکر میکنم یادم نیست چی میگفتیم. اگه یادت اومد اسمش چیه بهم بگو.

سگمنت قسمتی از دایره س ک بین ی کمان و وتر نظیرش قرار داده.

شعاعی که ب ی قطاع عموده میگیم شعاع نظیر اون قطاع. سرعت شعاعی ینی سرعت در راستای شعاع (ثابته نظیر). نیروی شعاعی رو توی مبحث نیروهای کولونی و میدان های الکتریکی فیزیک باید دیده باشی. دیدی که؟!

کاری که باید برای حل بکنی اینکه مساحت سگمنت رو بر حسب ی a و r بنویسی(rثابته) بعدش سرعت شعاعی v رو تفسیر کنی و از مساحت سگمنت مشتق بگیری.

----------


## afshin_moghtada

> مسله رو کمی تعمیم میدیم و مسله رو ب سمت مسایل بهینه سازی میکشونیم.
> 
> دایره C ب طول شعاع r در نظر بگیرید. فرض کنید L سکانتی از دایره باشه که کوردی به طول 2a ایجاد کرده. فرض کنید L بدون تغییر راستا با سرعت شعاعی v ب سمت مرکز حرکت کنه. سرعت افزایش مساحت سگمنت چقدره؟


داداش من یک پست بهت بدهکارم و باید یک مقدار در مورد فشار و تفاوت فشار نقطه ای و متوسط بهت تدریس کنم. اما الان یکم برنامه درسیم سنگینه.فعلا این جواب این سوالت

----------


## Phenotype_2

باعث خوشحالیه اگه چیزی یادم بدین در مورد فشار.
بجز یکی دو مورد اشتباهی غیر استدلالی که در مورد واژه ها بود قشنگ حل شد مسله.
 و مورد بعدی اینکه h داده مسله نیست. پارامتر کمکی مسله س ک شما وارد کردید. باید جواب رو بر حسب v و a بنویسین. اکه دقت کنین قسمتی از جواب اخر مسله ی رادیکاله. اون رادیکاله با a برابره. جواب ساده 2av کمی مشکوک نیست از نظر شما¿ توی استدلال و محاسبات ی مسله با که محاسبات داخلی ای که شدیدن ساده میشن این ایده رو در شما تقویت نمیکنه که استدلال ب مراتب ساده تری وجود داره؟ بهتر نیست ب دید فیزیکی بگین شهود¿¡


مسله:
راس C از مثلث ABC با تندی v در راستای BC از راس B دور میشه. سرعت افزایش مساحت مثلث چقدره؟ طول اضلاع مثلث داده های مثلث هستن. سرعت  سرعت افزایش(!) طول نیم ساز وارد بر BC چقده؟ بین اجزا طولی مثلث چ رابطه ای بر قرار باشه تا سرعت تغییرات طول نیمساز وارد بر BC صفر باشه؟    @afshin_moghtada

----------


## broslee

> *SUBZERO@*
> *
> اونی ک مثل همیشه گیر میده تویی نه من!
> 
> جواب سوال ( فقط حس میکنم یک کوچولو عدد هام بدقواره ان  )
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...


حس میکنم بیخودی رو دنیای هندسه غیرتی شدی.من اشتباهم تو درک شکل بود.دو برابر اون شکل، چپ و راستش نوک داره ولی بیضی انحنا داره.
 یه اشتباه محاسباتی بود.

----------


## afshin_moghtada

> باعث خوشحالیه اگه چیزی یادم بدین در مورد فشار.
> بجز یکی دو مورد اشتباهی غیر استدلالی که در مورد واژه ها بود قشنگ حل شد مسله.
>  و مورد بعدی اینکه h داده مسله نیست. پارامتر کمکی مسله س ک شما وارد کردید. باید جواب رو بر حسب v و a بنویسین. اکه دقت کنین قسمتی از جواب اخر مسله ی رادیکاله. اون رادیکاله با a برابره. جواب ساده 2av کمی مشکوک نیست از نظر شما¿ توی استدلال و محاسبات ی مسله با که محاسبات داخلی ای که شدیدن ساده میشن این ایده رو در شما تقویت نمیکنه که استدلال ب مراتب ساده تری وجود داره؟ بهتر نیست ب دید فیزیکی بگین شهود¿¡
> 
> 
> مسله:
> راس C از مثلث ABC با تندی v در راستای BC از راس B دور میشه. سرعت افزایش مساحت مثلث چقدره؟ طول اضلاع مثلث داده های مثلث هستن. سرعت  سرعت افزایش(!) طول نیم ساز وارد بر BC چقده؟ بین اجزا طولی مثلث چ رابطه ای بر قرار باشه تا سرعت تغییرات طول نیمساز وارد بر BC صفر باشه؟    @afshin_moghtada


توضیح اینکه برای محاسبه ارتفاع مثلث از طول اولیه اضلاع مثلث که جزو داده های مساله هستند، استفاده میکنیم

----------


## Phenotype_2

چالش نیست. طبیعیه بین من و تو بحثیهایی باشه که بقیه خیلی علاقه ای ب دنبال کردنش نداشته باشن.
نیازی به اثبات دستور هورن نیست. کاملا شناخته شدس. از فیثاغورث نتیجه میشه.
در مورد نیم ساز هم استدلالتون محاسبات رو پیچیده کرده. استدلال بهتر اینکه مسله در مورد نیم ساز رو به مسله در مورد صول اضلاع مثلث تبدیل کنید. وقتی ضلع BC با سرعت v بزرگتر میشه ضلع BL مثلث ABL با سرعت (vc/(b+c بزرگتر میشه(قضیه نیم سازها) حالا قضیه کوسینوسها محاسبه طول نیم ساز AL مثلث ABC رو میده.

----------


## Phenotype_2

در مثلث abc داریم ab=3 و ac=4 و bc=5. فرض کنید نقطه ثابت o ب فاصله 1 از ضلع bc و ب فاصله 2 از ضلع ac و درون مثلث قرار داره. خط که از o میگزره ضلع bc رو در p و ضلع ac(یا امتداد ac) رو در q قطع میکنه. اگه p روی bc با سرعت 0.1 واحد  به c نزدیک بشه در لحظه ای فاصله p از b یک واحده سرعت تغییرات مساحت مثلث pqc و سرعت تغییر طول پاره خط pq چقده؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> در مثلث abc داریم ab=3 و ac=4 و bc=5. فرض کنید نقطه ثابت o ب فاصله 1 از ضلع bc و ب فاصله 2 از ضلع ac و درون مثلث قرار داره. خط که از o میگزره ضلع bc رو در p و ضلع ac(یا امتداد ac) رو در q قطع میکنه. اگه p روی bc با سرعت 0.1 واحد  به c نزدیک بشه در لحظه ای فاصله p از b یک واحده سرعت تغییرات مساحت مثلث pqc و سرعت تغییر طول پاره خط pq چقده؟



سرعت تغییر طول pq رو شما حل کنید. خودم جواب رو میزارم اگه کسی حل نکرد.

----------


## Phenotype_2

مساحت مثلث قایم الزاویه ای ب طول وتر 10 که طول ارتفاع وارد بر وترش 6 هستش چقدره؟
  @Ultra  @mohammacl
  @S I N A  @broslee  @afshin_moghtada  @dmb  @Forgotten  @amir.have  @mkh_ana
  @the END

----------


## broslee

> مساحت مثلث قایم الزاویه ای ب طول وتر 10 که طول ارتفاع وارد بر وترش 6 هستش چقدره؟
>   @Ultra  @mohammacl
>   @S I N A  @broslee  @afshin_moghtada  @dmb  @Forgotten  @amir.have  @mkh_ana
>   @the END


10 * 6 * 1/2 =30

الان به جواب سوالت رسیدی یا بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 10 * 6 * 1/2 =30
> 
> الان به جواب سوالت رسیدی یا بیشتر توضیح بدم


ن... بیشتر توضیح نده... عوضش بیشتر فکر کن. جوابت غلطه.

----------


## the END

> مساحت مثلث قایم الزاویه ای ب طول وتر 10 که طول ارتفاع وارد بر وترش 6 هستش چقدره؟
>   @Ultra  @mohammacl
>   @S I N A  @broslee  @afshin_moghtada  @dmb  @Forgotten  @amir.have  @mkh_ana
>   @the END


10 * 6 * 1/2 =30
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Phenotype_2

دوستان... دوستان....
*
30 غلطه*

واسه نفر بعدی میگم... دوست عزیزم 30 جواب مسله نیست. ی عدد دیگه انتخاب کن.

----------


## the END

> دوستان... دوستان....
> *
> 30 غلطه*
> 
> واسه نفر بعدی میگم... دوست عزیزم 30 جواب مسله نیست. ی عدد دیگه انتخاب کن.


داداش داری شوخی می کنی؟؟؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> داداش داری شوخی می کنی؟؟؟


ن ب جان جفتمون. مسله رو درست بخون. 30 غلطه.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> مساحت مثلث قایم الزاویه ای ب طول وتر 10 که طول ارتفاع وارد بر وترش 6 هستش چقدره؟
>   @Ultra  @mohammacl
>   @S I N A  @broslee  @afshin_moghtada  @dmb  @Forgotten  @amir.have  @mkh_ana
>   @the END


چرا یه چیز دیگه کشیدی خب ؟
با فیساغورس ضلعی که وتر بش عمود شده در میاد 8
8/2 *  6 = 24

----------


## the END

> ن ب جان جفتمون. مسله رو درست بخون. 30 غلطه.


یه بار دیگه سوالی رو که پرسیدی چک کن...آخه این خیلی واضحه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> یه بار دیگه سوالی رو که پرسیدی چک کن...آخه این خیلی واضحه


درست گفتم. مشکلی نداره. 




> چرا یه چیز دیگه کشیدی خب ؟
> با فیساغورس ضلعی که وتر بش عمود شده در میاد 8
> 8/2 *  6 = 24


شکل رو درست کشیدم. گفتم ک وتر 10 هستش و ارتفاع وارد بر وتر 6. مساحت چقدره؟ حتما تو شکل رو عوض کردی. ضلع 10 رو bc فرض کن زاویه A قایمه س.
وتر ی مثلث قایم الزاویه ب دو ضلع دیگه عمود نیست.

----------


## Phenotype_2

مثلث قایم الزاویه abc که در راس a قایمه س در نظر بگیرید. عمود منصف ab موازی ac هستش. پس بنا ب قضیه تالس عمود منصف ab از وسط bc میگزره. و چون هر نقطه روی عمود منصف ی پاره خط از دو راس اون پاره خط به ی فاصله س پس وسط bc از هر سه راس ب یه فاصله س. توی این مسله چون bc=10 پس ارتفاع وارد بر bc کوچکتر از 10/2 باید باشه. روی هم رفته مثلث قایم ازاویه ای ای ب طول وتر 10 و ارتفاع وارد بر وتر ب طول 6 وجود نداره 

چن قضیه وابسته ب این مسله وجود داره.
* میانه وارد بر وتر نصف وتره. و ارتفاع وارد بر هر ضلع از میانه وارد بر همون ضلع کوچکتره
* وتر هر مثلث قایم الزاویه قطر دایره محیطیشه.

----------


## the END

> مثلث قایم الزاویه abc که در راس a قایمه س در نظر بگیرید. عمود منصف ab موازی ac هستش. پس بنا ب قضیه تالس عمود منصف ab از وسط bc میگزره. و چون هر نقطه روی عمود منصف ی پاره خط از دو راس اون پاره خط به ی فاصله س پس وسط bc از هر سه راس ب یه فاصله س. توی این مسله چون bc=10 پس ارتفاع وارد بر bc کوچکتر از 10/2 باید باشه. روی هم رفته مثلث قایم ازاویه ای ای ب طول وتر 10 و ارتفاع وارد بر وتر ب طول 6 وجود نداره 
> 
> چن قضیه وابسته ب این مسله وجود داره.
> * میانه وارد بر وتر نصف وتره. و ارتفاع وارد بر هر ضلع از میانه وارد بر همون ضلع کوچکتره
> * وتر هر مثلث قایم الزاویه قطر دایره محیطیشه.


دیدی گفتم مسئله رو اشتباه دادی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دیدی گفتم مسئله رو اشتباه دادی


اقا من اشتباه کردم. همون 30 درسته. ب کسی نگیا!

----------

